# 343 Acres Walker County For Lease



## jep3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Great 343 acre property just outside of Lafayette.  Good road system and plenty of wildlife.  Has not been hunted the past 5 years.  A bargain lease at only $ 4000.00 .  Borders Pigen Mnt WMA.  Creeks, hardwoods, ponds open areas.  Gated.  maps and pictures available.


----------



## anthony1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Interested in lease could u tell me how far u are from walton county.


----------



## mtn hunter12 (Sep 26, 2011)

*very interrested in lease*

very interrested in your lease,could you send me a number i could reach you by would like to talk more about it an see about checking it out thanks.


----------



## Kdot (Nov 8, 2011)

Is this land still available? Could take it off your hands pretty quick!


----------

